# New Companion for mini donkey



## Wendysue1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Havn't been in for a awhile.

tomarrow I'm going to pickup a mini horsefor a companion

for my mini donkey Jack. His old companion passed away

a week ago ( old age).

I have had big horses before, do I need to know anything different?


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2008)

There are a few differences, but not too many.

Do not use Quest (Moxidectin) dewormer, it has too low of an overdose threshold (there is a little more to it, but that's the basics). They also seem to be more senstive to bute, but that also can probably be attributed to dosing level.


----------

